# Magic Saturday 2/1



## reefer (Jan 28, 2014)

Will be at Magic Saturday. Anyone else?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 28, 2014)

reefer said:


> Will be at Magic Saturday. Anyone else?


Your killing me..K Fri Magic Sat.LOL Are you going to sugarloaf next week?


----------



## reefer (Jan 28, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your killing me..K Fri Magic Sat.LOL Are you going to sugarloaf next week?



Yep, skiing Friday, Saturday, and Sunday!


----------

